# MTB - 9/1/08 Labor Day Ride: Nassahegan



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thinking maybe an early Sunday ride, but early Monday may work too. Might like to hit up Nepaug again. Crankfire has a bunch of GPS tracks we could choose from to follow. Probably a 7 am start time. Anyone interested?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm interested in hitting Nepaug again.  I think Monday would work better for me, but I'm not the event coordinator in the house so I'll have to check.  The only thing to be aware of with those tracks is that I think a lot of them are on sections of the blue trails, which specifically prohibit bikes.  They were enforcing that earlier this year and issuing tickets.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thinking maybe an early Sunday ride, but early Monday may work too. Might like to hit up Nepaug again. Crankfire has a bunch of GPS tracks we could choose from to follow. Probably a 7 am start time. Anyone interested?



i'm probably IN!!  i'm not much of a morning person and will be drinking a bit this weekend  but will do my best to get up at the crack of dawn to meet you guys.  At this point either day would be fine but will have to see how things at home develop as the weekend approaches.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm probably IN!!  i'm not much of a morning person and will be drinking a bit this weekend  but will do my best to get up at the crack of dawn to meet you guys.  At this point either day would be fine but will have to see how things at home develop as the weekend approaches.



Awesome. We could move the venue to Nassahegan. We all know that trail system much better and could put together a slightly mellower, but longish (6+ miles) ride for some of the newbs.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Awesome. We could move the venue to Nassahegan. We all know that trail system much better and could put together a slightly mellower, but longish (6+ miles) ride for some of the newbs.


You are such an evil temptor!!!!!  Now I'll be spending the next week wishing for pain-free ribs so I can (try to) join you!  :smash:

I think Monday works better for our household.  But if you're talking 7AM then definitely only Brian would be able to make it.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Awesome. We could move the venue to Nassahegan. We all know that trail system much better and could put together a slightly mellower, but longish (6+ miles) ride for some of the newbs.



Don't plan around me. I'll just go with the flow and try not to hold you back.  Besides, you can always leave me in the dust. I have a good sense of direction and will find my way back to the cars


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Don't plan around me. I'll just go with the flow and try not to hold you back.  Besides, you can always leave me in the dust. I have a good sense of direction and will find my way back to the cars



Well, stumbling around a new place will inherently bring the pace down so maybe we'll just stick with Nepaug. Brian knows it somewhat too.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

I would prefer Monday too. Also would rather not get a ticket for riding a bike too.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2008)

I am not to interested in hitting Nepaug. I know several guys that ride there frequently and they all say there really isn’t that much nice single track. The place is mostly for the free-ride crowd. 

I could be up for a Nass ride, but right now is too early to commit. Something similar to Sundays ride might work out well. Do the first half of the ride at a slower pace for the newer riders, then take a break at the parking area and continue on for the 2nd half of the ride for those that want to do another 4 plus miles.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2008)

Im down for either day.....hopefully 2kees can get out too.....

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

Monday is cool with me. I'll be starting at 7 am. I'm cool with either Nass or Nepaug. What's the preferred venue?

At least with Nass, we could coordinate a stop back at Lamson Corner in case some others would rather start later, at like 8:30. The 5-ish mile rides usually last about 90 minutes at a moderate pace. I'm cool with putting together two legs like last Sunday. Thoughts?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> At least with Nass, we could coordinate a stop back at Lamson Corner in case some others would rather start later, at like 8:30. The 5-ish mile rides usually last about 90 minutes at a moderate pace. I'm cool with putting together two legs like last Sunday. Thoughts?



i'm up for whatever you guys decide, i have no knowledge of the 2 areas so my opinion is worthless.   i do like the idea of meeting up @ 8:30 as a fallback to me not getting up @ 5:30 AM    i'd still plan on the 7:00 AM start time but if for some reason i accidentally hit snooze i could still get some riding in.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

I say Nass at 7 doing the hill climb route and back to lot to meet up with the late sleepers then off to ride the Session area.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I say Nass at 7 doing the hill climb route and back to lot to meet up with the late sleepers then off to ride the Session area.


Which section of that ride would be more conducive to newbs?  Just for reference on here for others, since it's not likely I can get a sitter so I can join you...


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I say Nass at 7 doing the hill climb route and back to lot to meet up with the late sleepers then off to ride the Session area.



So...a *[thread="34275"]repeat[/thread]*? I'm cool with that. It really was a great ride. Plus, we could tailor the second leg again for the newbies, and the 7 am guys will be riding much slower by then.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Which section of that ride would be more conducive to newbs?  Just for reference on here for others, since it's not likely I can get a sitter so I can join you...



Anything in Sessions is flatter and easier than the stuff to the north.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Hopefully tonight B and I will go scope out that other trail that appears to go towards the Beaver pond to see what it is about.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully tonight B and I will go scope out that other trail that appears to go towards the Beaver pond to see what it is about.



I suspect it just links up with the gravel loop, but maybe there is some access up to the top of the sweet downhill way down in the southern end of Sessions. Another option might be to incorporate an out and back down to the swampy area (after where Brian pinch flatted the day we did that killer hike-a-bike). I really enjoyed that stretch. Plus I would like to tackle riding those ledges.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure where you guys are talking about, but I bet Greg is right.

I wouldn't mind doing an out and back to the swamp, or even going on with the hike-a-bike and hitting that nice DH after the waterfall area.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2008)

can someone give me an address or a cross street i can plug into my tomtom to get me where we are meeting up?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Scoville Road and Milford Street(Route 69)


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Scoville Road and Milford Street(Route 69)



What he said. About as easy as you can get to find.

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=9


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

So - sounds like Nass is the preferred venue. Roll call and planned start time (7:00 am or 8:30 am):

Greg - 7:00 am


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm 50/50 right now, feel a lot better then yesterday, but will make my final decision Sunday.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

Greg - 7:00 am
Gary - 8:30 AM (slight chance of 7:00 AM)


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm 50/50 right now, feel a lot better then yesterday, but will make my final decision Sunday.



i have left over pain meds from my surgery .....


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 28, 2008)

I am also 50/50, not sure what our plans for the weekend are yet. But if can make it, I will be there for 7:00.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

Greg - 7:00 am
Gary - 8:30 AM (slight chance of 7:00 AM)
Brian - 6:58 am


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

Brian and I were talking last night and the tentative game plan is to take a fast paced aggressive ride starting at 7 am with a slightly more mellow ride starting at 8:30. That could change depending on the participants and start times.

Anyone have any ideas for either leg? We could do the standard loop, but that would be three days in a row for me doing that ride. I'm not opposed to it though. Perhaps, we could take the cemetery twisties and do the climb and then head east towards the Stone Road area and maybe descend Devil's Kitchen?  Then do the fire road back to Scoville?

For the second leg, maybe the warm-up twisties and then south to B Street. Take the shorter route back to the blue trail and then maybe an out and back down to the west of Beaver Pond?


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

If I can find child care, I'd like to join in the 8:30 segment of the ride.

My opinion... whatever you guys think best.  You know the area.  The only thing I've ridden are the warm up twisties and B street area.  But I'm also still recuperating from my bruised ribs (therefore haven't ridden in a week now) and getting used to the clipless pedals.  

Since I'm not a definite, though, don't plan anything based on my input.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 29, 2008)

7:00 AM is out for me. i'll be there for the 8:30. no preference on where to go as i have no clue about the place.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

I like the idea of either the standard loop at a fast pace, or the kitchen variation.  Then heading back to the lot for 8:30ish to refresh before heading out with the rest of the crew.  We can be somewhat flexible on the second part depending on who shows and what they want to do.  There's a few options once we get to the b-street area.  Trying to start right at 7 will be key in order to give ourselves plenty of time to make it back by 8:30, especially if we're heading into relatively unknown terrain in the kitchen area.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be ready to have wheels down at 7 am sharp.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be ready to have wheels down at 7 am sharp.



I'm gonna do my best to do the same.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 29, 2008)

Im  down for the old folks ride

steve


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Im  down for the old folks ride
> 
> steve



Sweet!

So far it looks like:

*7:00*
Greg
Brian
Mr. Evil (50/50 :roll
Mrs. Evil?? :idea: :idea:

*8:30*
gmcunni
powhunter
severine (maybe?)

Jeff is 50/50, but not sure for when?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Update:

*7:00*
Greg
Brian
Mr. Evil (50/50 :roll
Mrs. Evil?? :idea: :idea:

*8:30*
gmcunni
powhunter
severine (definite )

Jeff is 50/50, but not sure for when?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 29, 2008)

Update:

7:00
Greg
Brian
Mr. Evil (50/50 )
Mrs. Evil??  

8:30
gmcunni
powhunter
severine (definite )
powhunter junior
jonnypoach

Jeff is 50/50, but not sure for when?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 29, 2008)

(may) (bee).....7 is pretty darn early for my day off....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> (may) (bee).....7 is pretty darn early for my day off....



:roll: So show up for the 8:30 ride, it may be more your speed anyway.. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> (may) (bee).....7 is pretty darn early for my day off....



I can very easily post that crybaby pic, ya know...



bvibert said:


> :roll: So show up for the 8:30 ride, it may be more your speed anyway.. :lol:



:-o Maybe she could just take a nap in Tim's truck while the real riders head out early... :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> (may) (bee).....7 is pretty darn early for my day off....


Wah Wah!  My alarm clocks go off at will and there are no days off!  Sack up and join the ride!


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


> *Sack up* and join the ride!



That's just weird.


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's just weird.


I've been hanging around the guys too much. 

Would you prefer "put on your big girl pants"?  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I am actually the one that doesn't not want to get up that early for the ride. We have another BBQ on Saturday night and I am not sure I can handle another early morning ride after a night of drinking. Getting up for 5:30am and then riding last Sunday was pretty rough.

ya ya, I know. I am a sissy.

I think we may just stay local and ride Bachelor Street a little latter in the morning. BTW, I am riding Case Mt. in the morning. I will let you guys know how it goes. Maybe I will be able to get a few pictures


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Hey guys, I am actually the one that doesn't not want to get up that early for the ride. We have another BBQ on Saturday night and I am not sure I can handle another early morning ride after a night of drinking. Getting up for 5:30am and then riding last Sunday was pretty rough.
> 
> ya ya, I know. I am a sissy.
> 
> I think we may just stay local and ride Bachelor Street a little latter in the morning. BTW, I am riding Case Mt. in the morning. I will let you guys know how it goes. Maybe I will be able to get a few pictures



You know we're just joking around, right?

Anyway, this ride on Monday, so hopefully any hangover you have from the picnic on Saturday will be gone by then...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You know we're just joking around, right?
> 
> Anyway, this ride on Monday, so hopefully any hangover you have from the picnic on Saturday will be gone by then...



Total brain fart....the BBQ is on Sunday. This whole 3 day weekend thing has me all screwed up.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Total brain fart....the BBQ is on Sunday. This whole 3 day weekend thing has me all screwed up.



Gotcha. 

Well I hope you guys can make it anyway.  

We actually have a picnic at some point on Sunday too, but I don't think it's going to run very late.  I have the kids as an excuse to leave early anyway..

Have a good ride at Case, I'll be curious to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> ya ya, I know. I am a sissy.



Yes. you are. Sleep is overrated. You'll find that out once you guys have kids.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes. you are. Sleep is overrated. You'll find that out once you guys have kids.



If getting even LESS than three hours of sleep a night is what comes with kids, I don't want any.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> If getting even LESS than three hours of sleep a night is what comes with kids, I don't want any.



Leave the wimpyness to your husband, will ya? :razz:


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Update:
> 
> 7:00
> Greg
> ...



Paging Mr. Grassi. Mr. Grassi? 8:30 am is calling you. How about Mr. Two Knees?


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Update:
> 
> 7:00
> Greg
> ...



Well, anyone else? The Evils? Grassi? 2knees? Again, the 7 am leg will be fast, aggressive and more technical. The 8:30 ride will be a larger group, slower paced and a bit more gentle in terms of terrain. Both rides give a good feel for what Nass has to offer. I personally can't wait.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm pumped for this!

Standard loop at 7 or the Devil's Kitchen alternative?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 31, 2008)

Paging 2knees...........................


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 31, 2008)

He still may be on vacation


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Paging 2knees...........................



IIRC 2knees is on the cape until tomorrow, or was it today?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm pumped for this!


+1.  i've arranged my entire weekend around this ride!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm out, still got some good pain, especially when I use my stomach muscles(ex. getting off couch). From what I read online it seems the healing is a slow process.

Hopefully next weekend I can get back out. Enjoy the ride tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2008)

Bummer Jeff.  I hope you're able to get that healed up soon!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2008)

So...  This is what it looks like to me.  Anyone else?
*7:00*
Greg
Brian

*8:30*
gmcunni
powhunter
severine
powhunter junior
jonnypoach

*Maybe*
Mr. Evil (50/50 )
Mrs. Evil??  

Psyched to get out there!


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm pumped for this!
> 
> Standard loop at 7 or the Devil's Kitchen alternative?



Likewise. All ready. Just have to throw the bike on the car, gas up and go.

Let's see what time we actually get rolling. Can you get us to the "Kitchen" if we head up the climb and then east?



o3jeff said:


> I'm out, still got some good pain, especially when I use my stomach muscles(ex. getting off couch). From what I read online it seems the healing is a slow process.
> 
> Hopefully next weekend I can get back out. Enjoy the ride tomorrow.



Bummer, Jeff. Get well soon. See ya'll tomorrow morning!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 1, 2008)

I will be there at 7:00 for atleast for the first half of the ride. Not sure I will be able to do the 2nd half. I will have to see how my legs handle 3 days of riding in a row.

Sat - Case Mt
Sun - Bachelor Street
Mon - Nass


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's see what time we actually get rolling. Can you get us to the "Kitchen" if we head up the climb and then east?



Yes.



MR. evil said:


> I will be there at 7:00 for atleast for the first half of the ride. Not sure I will be able to do the 2nd half. I will have to see how my legs handle 3 days of riding in a row.
> 
> Sat - Case Mt
> Sun - Bachelor Street
> Mon - Nass



Excellent!

Leaving shortly, see everyone there.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2008)

Where is the TR so I can see what I missed out on


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Where is the TR so I can see what I missed out on



http://forums.alpinezone.com/34828-nassahegan-9-1-08-a.html


----------

